# True or false: A man isn't complete without the love of a woman



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Edit: Im talking about romantic love..


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

what kind of love are we talking about here? if you mean romantic than false... plenty of gay men never have that kind of love from a woman and are completely happy.

it's more up to individual desire. some people greatly desire that love from a woman and without it they may feel incomplete. 

i want to say i don't need it but it always feels like i'm lying to myself.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

I voted false, but I want to add an addendum.

The overwhelming majority of men wouldn't be happy without someone who loves them.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

it doesn't _have_ to be a woman :b. but yeah i think typically love feels completing and without it one may feel uncompleted a lot more.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

A straight man who desires that, maybe.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Are the Dalai Lama and Pope incomplete men?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

What do they mean by "complete"? It's not like a man is some fragment of a being or not truly a man without a woman's love. That's a ridiculous idea. 

Also, isn't this a question from that hostile/benevolent sexism test?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm not a man, but I don't think that's true. Not all men crave love/relationship from a woman. Some guys just want to get laid for example.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

False.

I don't like this saying.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

FALSE.

forget that Disney channel romantic love bull ****, it's about loyalty, respect, and the P in the V. 


well for me anyways, anyone can show you love to feel "complete".


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

What if they're gay?


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

false


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> What do they mean by "complete"? It's not like a man is some fragment of a being or not truly a man without a woman's love. That's a ridiculous idea.
> 
> Also, isn't this a question from that hostile/benevolent sexism test?


I do believe it's true that a man isn't complete without the love of a woman. Both men and women are halves. We always hear people say "my other half". Literally, we're just a half, and we need the other half to complete us.

"Love is needing someone. Love is putting up with someone's bad qualities because they somehow complete you." 
― Sarah Dessen, _This Lullaby_


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

False


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

If it's true then I'll never be complete.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

34% of respondents seem to be quite sexually frustrated.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

frank81 said:


> I do believe it's true that a man isn't complete without the love of a woman. Both men and women are halves. We always hear people say "my other half". Literally, we're just a half, and we need the other half to complete us.
> 
> "Love is needing someone. Love is putting up with someone's bad qualities because they somehow complete you."
> ― Sarah Dessen, _This Lullaby_


Thank you. You are the only one to say sensible things on this thread so far.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Isabelle50 said:


> I voted false, but I want to add an addendum.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of men wouldn't be happy without someone who loves them.


That's how I view it as well.
I think far most people have a great desire to be loved and to find a partner.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

It's 100% true. If you don't have a wife that loves you at the end of the line, you weren't worth spit. 

The guys who voted false are delusional


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

False

No man (or woman) should be considered incomplete without the love of another. The media and society has pushed that idea so far down our throats it's not even funny. We're more in love with the idea of being in love than we love being in love. If you crave that sort of relationship, by all means seek it out. Don't deprive yourself. But don't think you're any less of a person for not having it either.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

It would have been a better poll if you had said a heterosexual man, rather than just a man, as obviously a gay man can live a full life without the romantic love of a woman.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> False
> 
> No man (or woman) should be considered incomplete without the love of another. The media and society has pushed that idea so far down our throats it's not even funny. We're more in love with the idea of being in love than we love being in love. If you crave that sort of relationship, by all means seek it out. Don't deprive yourself. But don't think you're any less of a person for not having it either.


Yup


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

False

Be your own person, you don't need someone else to be complete.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

false.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

False; silly question.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Of course that's false, not even considering how hetero-centric that is (is that a word? IDK).


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

People are rushing to answer this question without first asking something: what does "complete" (or "incomplete") even mean here?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A man is going to have to be a man whether or not there is a woman in his life, so he best have a healthy self-identity.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

No, because the statement is homophobic.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's put is this way: would you want to be in your 60s or 70s never having been with a woman or experincing romantic love? I think that answers your question.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Dreday said:


> Let's put is this way: would you want to be in your 60s or 70s never having been with a woman or experincing romantic love? I think that answers your question.


No and that is why I won't make it to that age. :/


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

The way things are going, I'm starting to believe that a woman doesn't need a man to be complete, but a man isn't complete without a woman. So true. :{


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> The way things are going, I'm starting to believe that a woman doesn't need a man to be complete, but a man isn't complete without a woman. So true. :{


If that really is unfortunately true, then we are going to have a lot of incomplete men on this planet, especially with our gender imbalance. :|


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hey im cool


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

False.

This is why so many guys are screwed up right now.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Rahul87 said:


> If that really is unfortunately true, then we are going to have a lot of *incomplete men on this planet*, especially with our gender imbalance. :|


Look that threads here, all the forever alone virgin threads by males, and not a peep from the so called female virgins here.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

theseventhkey said:


> Look that threads here, all the forever alone virgin threads by males, and not a peep from the so called female virgins here.


That's because women have a passive sex drive. I've seen that most of the female virgins like being that way (or they claim too, I can only go by what they post). And sex is always going to around for a young women just because of the naturally more agressive male sex drive. For young men? As we see by the post on this site, not so much


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

False! What about gays??  But either way, i think it all comes down to how the person feels. I know ppl in their 50's that are solo and pretty fine w/ it.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

False, no one should need romantic love to be complete. I think one of the main reasons people are so depressed is because we place too much importance on romantic love.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

EternallyRestless said:


> False, no one should need romantic love to be complete. I think one of the main reasons people are so depressed is because we place too much importance on romantic love.


Well maybe it's just me, but that doesn't make a lot of sense. Everyone that is happy and have healthy social lives achieve romantic love eventually. There's no two ways about it. Very rarely will you ever see a happy man that's been single all his life. Maybe it's just me misinterpreting the question, but the overwhelming number of falses border on being very unrealistic.

Now if he just means at any given time, that I can see as a false. If a guy needs a relationship just to be complete, that could mean he has issues to fix within himself. But as far as over a lifetime though, a hetrosexual male won't be happy if he never finds love. In fact, no one would.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

Theillusiveman said:


> It's 100% true. If you don't have a wife that loves you at the end of the line, you weren't worth spit.
> 
> The guys who voted false are delusional


Uh, no. Since when does having a woman determine my worth? Who has the rights to determine my worth other than myself?

What completes me isn't a woman. What completes me are my accomplishments.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

Mister Spirit said:


> Uh, no. Since when does having a woman determine my worth? Who has the rights to determine my worth other than myself?
> 
> What completes me isn't a woman. What completes me are my accomplishments.


Actually, it's quite hard for a unmarried man to make it in a career.






So good luck with that if you're considering flying solo for life. You're better off just trying to fix your issues with girls. You'll be much happier than with the first option.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Theillusiveman said:


> So good luck with that if you're considering flying solo for life. You're better off just trying to fix your issues with girls. You'll be much happier than with the first option.


I don't know. Most girls annoy me immensely, and having one in my life would probably cause me significant anguish.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

9mm said:


> I don't know. Most girls annoy me immensely, and having one in my life would probably cause me significant anguish.


Out going girls annoy me, but shy ones are just fine. If you don't feel you want a relationship right now, that's cool, but do you think you'll be happy with that if it last into your 30's? I'm personally going nuts about it right now and I'm not even close to that age.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

its the other way around. Women are "incomplete" without a man


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

Khantko said:


> its the other way around. Women are "incomplete" without a man


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I call BS on that, in my opinion men are worthless regardless if they are loved or not, and it doesn't matter for a second to them. :hide


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i had to go with no.

love in general though, yes, its required for a more 'complete' life as far as i can tell. dunno if i'd generalise that to all men or all people or whatever.


----------



## scribe1 (Jun 12, 2012)

gomenne said:


> I call BS on that, in my opinion men are worthless regardless if they are loved or not, and it doesn't matter for a second to them. :hide


It's funny you should say that because I actually find any woman who doesn't show me love or respect to be worthless themselves.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I voted true as my own opinion for myself. But in saying that i think a man can be 99.99% complete on his own. 
But I think question should probably read "Can a person be complete without a partner?" 
But even then it depends on the person and what their values and desires are.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

How can you be complete in yourself if you are expecting some else to fill it in for you?


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

gomenne said:


> I call BS on that, in my opinion men are worthless regardless if they are loved or not, and it doesn't matter for a second to them. :hide


What are you, a lizzie? It's pretty strong to write all men off like that.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Khantko said:


> its the other way around. Women are "incomplete" without a man


I think a lot of people feel incomplete without other people. Not a gender thing. But learning to feel complete within yourself is a journey and it takes a lot to get to that level of fulfillment where you don't need other people to feel whole.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Theillusiveman said:


> What are you, a lizzie? It's pretty strong to write all men off like that.


Why do you feel offended, you were able to relate to what I said ? 
I did not say every single living man on this planet, did I ? 
And I don't know what a lizzie is -____-


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

scribe1 said:


> It's funny you should say that because I actually find any woman who doesn't show me love or respect to be worthless themselves.


Why ? Because you are a god who should be worshiped by every woman out there ?


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

gomenne said:


> Why do you feel offended, you were able to relate to what I said ?
> I did not say every single living man on this planet, did I ?
> And I don't know what a lizzie is -____-


Google it. And I was offended because you're being unreasonable. If you're offended by the males on this board crying for sex and posting 50 threads a day about the samething, I get it, but to say all men are worthless is just wrong (and you did imply all, so don't give me that crap.)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Rahul87 said:


> If that really is unfortunately true, then we are going to have a lot of incomplete men on this planet, especially with our gender imbalance. :|





theseventhkey said:


> Look that threads here, all the forever alone virgin threads by males, and not a peep from the so called female virgins here.


There are 6 million more women than men in the world. So it's not really statistically likely for there to be more single men than women.

And there are many single and virgin women who make posts about feeling lonely here on SAS. It's just that, for some reason, some people here like to overlook, write-off and completely disregard their posts while continuing to believe that being lonely is a problem that only affects men.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

also, no.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Depends. For what reason you want to be together. To make babies, to be together forever. From a biblical perspective no man or woman is complete without the other. They come together like pieces of a puzzle. There is always this urge to be together. But yes, some men can be alone and spend their time and energy on cars, sports, building things, pets... It depends on how much you want to make babies, and be loved I guess


----------



## vinylman (Apr 22, 2012)

i wouldn't say its true for all men, but i certainly feel terrible about being without someone forever, which i know i will be. i really want a soulmate at some point in my life, and even though i deny it to myself for most of my days, i still get down about it sometimes. i think a lot of men feel empty without that special someone, if not right away then when they reach a certain age and are still single.


----------

